# Dow Medical College



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone ! 
Just looking for a little info on the Dow University for overseas students. Is it just as good as the other DOW campus in terms of education and environment? Do they offer any scholarship to foreign students ? Also , is there any way by which I can apply in Aga Khan and DOW as a local student eventhough Ive done ALevels from Dubai?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I've no clue about DOW International. But i do know the procedure you need to go through to apply in universities as a local student even though you've done alevels from abroad. So here it goes, first of all you'll need to make a domicile, which can be easily made by showing them one of your certificates, that is Olevels or Alevels, but you have to present in pakistan at that particular time. Then you'll need to submit your Olevels and Alevels original ceritficates to the IBCC, which are responsible for the equivalence of your marks and convert them to FSC and Matric. You'll need to acquire both IBBC equivalence certificates for FSC and Matric, then using the IBCC issued cert.s and your domicile, you can appear in the MCAT(Medical College Admission test)/(entry test) which is mostly from the FSC books, it includes (English,Biology,Chemistry,Physics). The universities count the aggregate as this , 10% Matric + 40%FSC + 50% Mcat. Even though this sounds very adequate, but lets get to the reality, shall we? The local seats are extremely competitive. You're better off applying on the foreign seats despite those having rather high fee than regulars, using your IBCC Equivalence certificates + SAT II scores. Hope this helped


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

You can't apply to DOW as a local student - all Internationals apply to DIMC (which is basically a DOW campus dedicated to only internationals, or anyone willing to pay international fees). To get in, it's just a matter of submitting the required documents and paying the fees - no test or anything. I doubt they provide scholarships - it's for overseas/international students and they expect you to pay up  

Okay I'm reading off from the AKU admission information booklet of 2013 - "For candidates applying from overseas at high school level and have pursued the IB, or the British....system of education, *will be required to submit the SAT I. The minimum eligibility score for SAT I is 1800*." The booklet is confusing me about whether or not you need SAT II so you may need to check that out- at one point it says it's a PMDC requirement, at another point it doesn't even mention it  I'm pretty sure you need it, but you'll need to confirm that. And no, I don't believe you can apply as a local to AKU.

Yes, you'll need to get an IBCC equivalency certificate made. The entrance test (for locals) will involve stuff from FSc books so I'd say study up beforehand and to study _a lot_. It's really competitive here. I've done A-Levels so I can tell you what our syllabus missed if you want. Also I'd advise you to go through the threads here on medstudentz and see what applicants have said about the admission process/what the entrance test was like.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Have to be present in pakistan for the domicile* , and yes what charm gurl said should make things easier, how ever along with SAT1 you also need SAT2 with 650+ in each of the three SAT 2 subjects. Never been to karachi so i might have been wrong about some info, but charm girl has made everything very clear, so that's it. Have a good day


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks both of you for the info  Any comments on Ziauddin and Sindh Medical college in Karachi ?


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know much about Ziauddin except for this - it's an old university. It's a well-established university with a good reputation as opposed to a brand new med college. Usually when people talk about the best private unis of Karachi, they mention AKU, Ziauddin, Baqai, and other med colleges like Liaquat, Bahria, Hamdard, etc. Definitely worth applying to - I've never heard a negative comment about it. 

If you apply to Sindh Medical College, you'll have to do it as an International. Aka while locals pay relatively small fees, you'll be paying your fees in dollars (and a lot). The good thing about SMC is that their teaching hospital (it's govt owned) get _loads _of cases so you'll gain great clinical experience. It's government owned so the facilities aren't going to be that great. I had the option of choosing SMC and I decided not to - I wasn't sure if I'd fit into the environment (I'm a foreigner who did A-Levels abroad) and personally to me the facilities matter a little bit. 

Here's a thread where Karachi med colleges were discussed so you can get other people's opinions too and not just mine  
DIMC VS Ziauddin VS Shalamar Discussion


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

oh ok. Thanks alot 
Where did you do your Alevels from and where are you studying now ?!


----------

